# How Long



## SoCalKat (Mar 2, 2011)

How long do you have actually to be separated before you file for a "no-fault" divorce (if you have kids)? 

...and then how long after that does it take to finalize a divorce?


----------



## alphaomega (Nov 7, 2010)

It depends where you live. In Canada, it's exactly one year. I think in the US you can file immediately. 

Finalizing can be as simple as filing the papers and waiting for a judge to notarized them. But, if it gets ugly...it can go n forever, bouncing between lawyers.

In Canada, and I think most states if not all of them, no fault divorces are the norm.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alphaomega (Nov 7, 2010)

Oh. If you can prove undue hardship, you don't have to wait the year. You can file immediately.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## staircase (May 16, 2011)

yeah, where are you? It's instant divorce in my state.


----------

